# Flipkart launches Ebooks



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2012)

So today flipkart launched ebooks
Flyte - Download eBooks Online at India's Largest eBooks Store: Huge Collection of Free eBooks at Flipkart.com

link to app *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flipkart.fkreader&hl=en


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Lots of free ebooks........... Love it


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 28, 2012)

:shocked: FK is growing up day by day!


----------



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Lots of free ebooks........... Love it



Yup,Let see how this move of flipkart turn out to be

Nice most of the best classics are free


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Well free stuff are always good for me. 

Damn I don't have any android device. I guess now I have a reason to buy a tablet after all.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well free stuff are always good for me.
> 
> *Damn I don't have any android device*. I guess now I have a reason to buy a tablet after all.


So Does Me  I'm on Android JB on VM
BTW This app doesn't got Page curl Effect


----------



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Because #Failpple has a patent for it


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 28, 2012)

flipkart is really diversifying. great to see..


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Because #Failpple has a patent for it


That has nothing to do here. Few PDF Readers on Android already have that page curl effect so hopefully Flipkart does it soon as well.

Love the number and variety of free ebooks they already have 
Also they will be getting it built in dictionary soon so that will be very handy.


----------



## batman (Nov 29, 2012)

Gud news......


----------



## theserpent (Nov 29, 2012)

It's good news for android users, most books are cheaper than hs18(Finally)


----------



## SahilAr (Nov 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> It's good news for android users, most books are cheaper than hs18(Finally)



^^Agreed 
And finally good to see Flipkart in Ebook Business too.A great move indeed..you rock Flipkart


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 29, 2012)

You guys are sounding like many many people 'buy' ebook(s).


----------



## debarshi (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, some of us definitely do..... Just to show our appreciation for the author......... 
Like I was compelled to buy Fruit Ninja - my first Google Play purchase. 

People will, when it is easy and cheap to buy them


----------



## DDIF (Nov 30, 2012)

I also saw that yesterday. I wanna say goodbye to Amazon Kindle but there quite less titles on flipkart in eBook store and they are priced quite high so I guess we have to wait for them to slash the prices.
I per-ordered Cold Days on amazon for $9.18 and on flipkart it is $15.40 as of today.
But I am happy that I won't have to pay to Americans now, go flipkart.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't like it. Book reading restricted to the android app. -1

Almost equally priced to the amazon Kindle Store.

Flipkart, do an amazon. Introduce an e-book reader.

As for the free titles, meh.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Nice most of the best classics are free



Yups! Few of the The best free ones for me:
The Time Machine
Heidi
The War Of The Worlds
The Invisible Man
Tales Of Space And Time


----------



## swordfish (Dec 25, 2012)

Useless for me as not available for kindle


----------



## baccilus (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a Kindle. So this is useless for me too. Do the books have DRM too? Are they epub?


----------

